# Nintendo (NTDOF:US)



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anybody own this ...before this month??  (or, anybody see ant pro 'stock-pickers' recommending it before it took off?)


----------



## GizelleGizelle (Jun 10, 2016)

Nintendo's shares have risen by more than 120% (!!!) since July 6


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

I try to stay away from flash trends. 

People are making a big deal about Nintendo's 120% gain but don't see that companies like TCK.B are up 500% in the last few months and still trades under Book Value.


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Down 20% today, not cool for the guys who bought it yesterday! Slow and steady.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I just buy indices, but visited Florida last week... OMG - there are crowds of zombies running around hunting for Pokeman. I know they are not making much profit right now but surely Nintendo will find a way to monetize this craze.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

mordko said:


> I just buy indices, but visited Florida last week... OMG - there are crowds of zombies running around hunting for Pokeman. I know they are not making much profit right now but surely Nintendo will find a way to monetize this craze.


You do realize that Nintendo doesn't make Pokemon Go and other than possible licensing deal, I don't see this as a revenue stream. It might build the brand, but I don't imagine that there is going to be an uptake in card purchases or other games.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

bgc_fan said:


> You do realize that Nintendo doesn't make Pokemon Go and other than possible licensing deal, I don't see this as a revenue stream. It might build the brand, but I don't imagine that there is going to be an uptake in card purchases or other games.


They own part of it, like a third, I think. They may use the model though to push their own games to smartphones. Also, these crowds of morons can be sent anywhere, like to a gym or designer label shops. I am sure shops would be happy to pay up to have these crowds come to their stores.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

mordko said:


> They own part of it, like a third, I think. They may use the model though to push their own games to smartphones. Also, these crowds of morons can be sent anywhere, like to a gym or designer label shops. I am sure shops would be happy to pay up to have these crowds come to their stores.


The article from the guardian points out their limited upside exposure to the game. They may benefit, but not as much one would think.
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-nintendo-shares-tokyo-stock-exchange-niantic

There are businesses and shops making use of the game lures to attract gamers. Personally I think it is fairly harmless assuming players have some awareness of their surroundings.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

When I was 16, a local radio station had a contest to win a new Volkswagen Beetle convertible by finding the keys.

They gave clues everyday and I had access to a radio at work. 

My search for the keys led me to a forested area beside the river. I don't know how I missed it, but I was on a restricted military area and got picked up by the MPs.

People got so wacky they started digging up holes all over the city and the radio station had to issue a flurry of clues to end the contest.

People tend to get a little nuts.

My 7 year old grandson watches Pokeman and I worry about him and this craze, because on the weekend he mentioned he has the app and was complaining that he is only allowed to look in his house and backyard......where few characters dwell apparently. I could tell he yearns to head off searching elsewhere. The adults best keep a close eye on him and parents in general need to be aware of the temptation to youngsters.


----------



## shaynelle (Jul 25, 2016)

Two "young men" were returned to their mother on the Canadian side after wandering across the border, oblivious to the fact they crossed the Canadian/US border while playing Pokemon Go.

I too see nothing wrong with the game as long as people are aware of their surroundings, don't play and drive etc. I have two younger (under 10) daughters and frankly I love going to the park with them... they play a bit of Pokemon Go on my phone, then go play on the structures while mom plays for a while. There's so many people in the parks now, it's nice to see even though most are there to play Pokemon.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

mordko said:


> I just buy indices, but visited Florida last week... OMG - there are crowds of zombies running around hunting for Pokeman. I know they are not making much profit right now but surely Nintendo will find a way to monetize this craze.


This morning heard on 680 news that at 2am one girl was "hunting" for Pokemons on intersection and guy who was driving through intersection and also was "hunting" for Pokemons almost killed her 

Who gonna get good profits on this pokemon crassness?! Telecos? AAPL? GOOG?


----------

